# Help ASAP PLease!



## mchandyman (Apr 2, 2009)

*I have cleared two parking lots in the past however I now have a very large job and I need some advice pertaining to the bidding and techniques.

I have about 25 parking lots in Minnesota (all over the place)
Most lots are located near 3-5 others
I will clear debris and re-stripe the entire lots
I will have a 2 week time fame to complete all the lots
I will coordinate with the property managers and have the lots cleared of vehicles.
I will have one man with me and I will Pay him $10.00 per hour
I have only one BR 600 back pack blower at this time. I am interested in picking up a walk behind blower for the operation.
I will have to eaither rent or purchase a commercial stripper

What techniques and equipment would you suggest. My budget is limited at this point. If plausible, I would like to keep my purchases as low as possible. I will either have a choice to rent or buy a stripper. I am unaware of how to calculate paint costs and what stencils I will need.
All the lots are apartment building and town homes and their lots are typically 50' wide and 500' long. I would like to give a set price for each lot. Allot of miles will be put on with this operation. I will also have a trailer to load waste into. I may have to look into disposal fees as well.

Again, thank you for your time and help, I need it. < Marcus:salute:

I would apreciat any help you can offer. Thank you and I know this looks confusing, I just dont know how to write out all the known facts. *


----------

